# NBA Rooks: Anthony Davis



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/hornets/video/2012/10/17/nba-rooks-anthony-davis.nba/index.html

I think this is just a snippet from their NBA Rooks show.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

My favourite Rookie (with Valanciunas) in a very long time. 

Really looking forward to him playing this year, great game and character should see him develop into one the leagues icons.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> My favourite Rookie (with Valanciunas) in a very long time.
> 
> Really looking forward to him playing this year, great game and character should see him develop into one the leagues icons.


You seem to be the only one excited about him. Everything else I've read about him says that he's barely ready for garbage time in the NBA.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

That's laughable. This kid is in with a shout for ROY (which is unheard of for bigmem).


----------



## NOHornets (Jun 29, 2012)

Can't wait to see his opening night debut. I've heard he's looked pretty good so far in preseason.


----------

